# Handgun transfer in GA



## dbodkin

How do I transfer ownership of a handgun to my next door neighbor?  Do we both need to go to a FFL and have them complete paperwork and background checks?


----------



## redneckcamo

yall just go too your local ffl an they will have you pay a fee .......usually 25$ an they will handle it all for that fee an have a record of the transfer for future refrence !!!  he gets the weapon an you get the cash !!!! ;-)


----------



## tv_racin_fan

In GA you can transfer it FTF to another GA citizen without nothing exchanged paperwork wise. Some of us like this fact... I bought a shotgun from a nice gentleman who wanted a bill of sale and I had no problem filling it out for him but when he asked if I wanted a copy I said no sir I don't need that headache.

I believe the pawn shop in Cumming charges $10 if you decide you need them but that may be old info.


----------



## polaris30144

You don't "need" to go to any FFL if;
1. You are both residents of the state of Georgia.
2. You have a reasonable idea your neighbor is not prohibited from possessing a firearm.
3. Your neighbor meets all other requirements such as age for buying and possessing a handgun.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

dbodkin said:


> How do I transfer ownership of a handgun to my next door neighbor?  Do we both need to go to a FFL and have them complete paperwork and background checks?




http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=268784


----------



## dbodkin

tv_racin_fan said:


> In GA you can transfer it FTF to another GA citizen without nothing exchanged paperwork wise. Some of us like this fact... I bought a shotgun from a nice gentleman who wanted a bill of sale and I had no problem filling it out for him but when he asked if I wanted a copy I said no sir I don't need that headache.
> 
> I believe the pawn shop in Cumming charges $10 if you decide you need them but that may be old info.



First of the year it's now $20


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

as Mitch Hedberg once said, "We don't need to bring ink and paper into this."


----------



## mr4shootin

dbodkin said:


> How do I transfer ownership of a handgun to my next door neighbor?  Do we both need to go to a FFL and have them complete paperwork and background checks?



1.Hand your neighbor the gun.
2.Neighbor hands you cash (it's just as good as money).
3.Take cash and purchase another gun.


----------



## dbodkin

Done deal...


----------



## dslary

I would at least do a bill of sale, have the buyer sign it and store it in a safe place.  It's not likely that you'll ever need it but what are you going to tell the sheriff if he comes looking for the gun?


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Oh, that gun. I sold that one years ago. Nope, I don't recall the gents name; to much time has gone by. So, what is his name again?
Oh, you don't know either. Well, when ya find em, tell em I said hey. And you have a nice day too Sheriff.


----------



## contender*

Rich Kaminski said:


> Oh, that gun. I sold that one years ago. Nope, I don't recall the gents name; to much time has gone by. So, what is his name again?
> Oh, you don't know either. Well, when ya find em, tell em I said hey. And you have a nice day too Sheriff.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

A bill of sale that is not cash register generated or witnessed by a notary of repute is worth about as much as the dust on my monitor in a court of law I do believe.


----------



## redlevel

zachary.schofield said:


> you do need to do a bill of sale...



Why?


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

Here a good site for determining The rights and wrong of gun sales between private individuals
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/statelaws/22edition.htm


----------



## Slingblade

I didn't see anything in there about a "Bill of Sale"; There is only one very short paragraph in the whole thing that even speaks of individuals selling or trading with each other.


----------

